# Bone vs. plastic saddle



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

just curious as to whether the Takamine (upper line, santa fe, signature etc.) comes witha bone saddle installed btw is bone saddle more appropriate selection for one who plays country/bluegrass style??


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

if the guitar has an under saddle pickup you do not want bone-a synthetic like Tusq will perform better


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> if the guitar has an under saddle pickup you do not want bone-a synthetic like Tusq will perform better


Good quality bone (uniform density) is fine for fitting over piezo PUs.

All materials will have some impact on the tone. There is no way of knowing if it is better or worse (for you) until you try it. 

If you can articulate what you don't like about your current set up it is easier to steer you towards something that may get you closer to your goal.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

With all the information you have collected about Taks you should have it all nailed down by now and have bought one. Just curious as to if you have tried other guitars out there Taks are good but there are so many better ones.Ship


----------



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

you're right there! but no i haven't bought one --still waiting on 2 models of Taks to come in-ef360gf and tan 16cov---yes i know there are others out there better BUT my budget won't allow to expand much more lol!!!


----------

